# antique walking stick id



## happy123 (Mar 20, 2017)

hi can anyone id this walking stick for me , never seen one like it before

many thanks


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

If it's an antique your best bet would be to find an appraiser with knowledge of walking sticks.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sorry I can't help. It is a great looking stick. I have seen the hand and ball type carver top before. Will look through some books I have.


----------



## happy123 (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks for you time everyone ,


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I have also seen the hand ball type have to check if I can find it could be French


----------

